# Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)



## Freakless08 (9. November 2011)

*Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Wie heise.de heute berichtet stellt Adobe demnächst das Flash Plugin für Smartphones und mobile Geräte ein.
Zwar wolle man noch weiterhin Sicherheitslücken fixen, aber sonstige Entwicklungen in Flash mobile einstellen.
Stattdessen will Adobe vermehrt auf HTML5 und Adobes Integrated Runtime (AIR) setzen.

Komplette News:
heise online - Adobe stellt mobiles Flash ein


/ Eigene Meinung:
Endlich weg mit Ruckelvideos, nervigen Flashwerbungen und vorallem Sicherheitslücken die dank Flash in das System gerissen werden. Der Schritt richtung HTML 5 und weg von Properitären Formaten ist zu begrüßen.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Na endlich. Dann brauchen iPhone User sich nicht mehr verspotten zu lassen.


----------



## Destination2202 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Kann ich nur begrüßen...auch ohne die Tatsache, dass ich ein iPhone habe fand ich Flash schon immer bedenklich und viel zu instabil...


----------



## Ahab (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Sehr gut.  Endlich hat diese Flash-Schlammschlacht zwischen den Usergemeinden ein Ende. Ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso völlig überschätzt...


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Naja, ich habs gerne mobil genutzt.
Dann kann ich es ja bald von Handy kicken,...
Dann hoffe ich doch mal langsam für eine stärkere Verbreitung von HTML5, dann kann ich den Adobe-Rotz auch vom Rechner schmeissen!


----------



## PixelSign (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

richtig so. hatte mir anfangs extra ein smartphone gekauft was flash-fähig war. damit konnte ich mir dann endlich die ruckelnde werbung auf sämtlichen internetseiten reinziehen  . seit dem iphone 4s hab ich solche probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## der_flamur (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Wusst ichs doch!
Es bleibt eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Flash vom PC verschwindet...
Windows Phone und iOS sind da richtungsweisend


----------



## ich558 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na endlich. Dann brauchen iPhone User sich nicht mehr verspotten zu lassen.


 
Und alle anderen erkennen, dass Apple Recht hatte mit ihrer Behauptung Flash für Smartphones hat keine Zukunft im Gegensatz zu HTML5


----------



## PixelSign (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



ich558 schrieb:


> Und alle anderen erkennen, dass Apple Recht hatte mit ihrer Behauptung Flash für Smartphones hat keine Zukunft im Gegensatz zu HTML5


 
da werden sich die hater aber ärgern


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

HTML5 ist halt die Zukunft.
Das ist ein richtiger Schritt von Adobe  .


----------



## MysticBinary82 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Zum glück scheint hier die hälfte zu jung zu sein um anzuerkennen, dass Flash das gesammte Internet revolutioniert hat. Was wäre Youtube ohne Flash? Richtig nicht existent. Viele kreative webpages würde es nicht geben oder hätte es nicht gegeben. Ganze horden an Flashbasierten Webgames würde es nicht geben.

Im übrigen ist es kein Adobe mist sondern Macromedia welches von Adobe aufgekauft wurde.

Das schlimme, alle meinen Flash sei eine sicherheitslücke aber dabei haben die meisten ihre sicherheitslücke in der hosentasche - iOS und Android.


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Zum glück scheint hier die hälfte zu jung zu sein um anzuerkennen, dass Flash das gesammte Internet revolutioniert hat. Was wäre Youtube ohne Flash? Richtig nicht existent. Viele kreative webpages würde es nicht geben oder hätte es nicht gegeben. Ganze horden an Flashbasierten Webgames würde es nicht geben.
> 
> Im übrigen ist es kein Adobe mist sondern Macromedia welches von Adobe aufgekauft wurde.
> 
> Das schlimme, alle meinen Flash sei eine sicherheitslücke aber dabei haben die meisten ihre sicherheitslücke in der hosentasche - iOS und Android.


 
Du hast vollkommen Recht.Flash hat wirklich das gesamte Internet revolutioniert, aber es fängt jetzt eben eine neue Revolution an.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



PixelSign schrieb:


> richtig so. hatte mir anfangs extra ein smartphone gekauft was flash-fähig war. damit konnte ich mir dann endlich die ruckelnde werbung auf sämtlichen internetseiten reinziehen  . seit dem iphone 4s hab ich solche probleme nicht mehr.


 
Wenn man unfähig ist Plug ins im Browser auf "Bei Bedarf" einzustellen
braucht man sich nicht zu beschweren.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wenn man unfähig ist Plug ins im Browser auf "Bei Bedarf" einzustellen
> braucht man sich nicht zu beschweren.



Und diese Funktion unterstützt jeder Browser auf jedem Flash-fähigen Smartphone?


----------



## das_wesen (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Steve Jobs hatte recht. Tja Flash hat auf den PC´s gute Dienste geleistet aber jetzt kommt die Zeit von HTML5.


----------



## ich558 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Zum glück scheint hier die hälfte zu jung zu sein um anzuerkennen, dass Flash das gesammte Internet revolutioniert hat. Was wäre Youtube ohne Flash? Richtig nicht existent. Viele kreative webpages würde es nicht geben oder hätte es nicht gegeben. Ganze horden an Flashbasierten Webgames würde es nicht geben.
> 
> Im übrigen ist es kein Adobe mist sondern Macromedia welches von Adobe aufgekauft wurde.
> 
> Das schlimme, alle meinen Flash sei eine sicherheitslücke aber dabei haben die meisten ihre sicherheitslücke in der hosentasche - iOS und Android.


 
Es geht hier aber um Flas für Smartphones und nicht für Desktop PCs. Afm Handy ist Flash einfach Müll weshlalb jetzt die Entwicklungen dafür eingestellt wurden. Flash an sich wird sicher noch länger auf den meisten Seiten sein.


----------



## Stricherstrich (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Bald kommt ne Klage von Apple gegen Adobe
Begründung: "Wir hatten die Idee zuerst!"


----------



## gen-X (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Und wer hats gewusst? - Der Steeeeeeeve.


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Hätte Apple Flash genutzt, wäre das garantiert nicht eingestellt worden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na endlich. Dann brauchen iPhone User sich nicht mehr verspotten zu lassen.


 
Hat aber lange gedauert, wie lang gibts schon iPhones?


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat aber lange gedauert, wie lang gibts schon iPhones?



*Hust* hab ich vergessen. Vielleicht so zwei Jahre ungefähr


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Komisch, dass Apple erst mal wieder alles boykottiert, um seinen einen Kram durchzusetzen und wenn das nicht klappt, schwenken sie schließlich um und machen eine Riesennummer draus, als ob sie was neu erfunden hätten.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Apple erst mal wieder alles boykottiert, um seinen einen Kram durchzusetzen und wenn das nicht klappt, schwenken sie schließlich um und machen eine Riesennummer draus, als ob sie was neu erfunden hätten.


 
Ja, boykottieren können sie gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Genau und daher macht sich Apple manchmal eben auch etwas lächerlich.
Bzw. das ist einer der Gründe, wieso einige Leute Apple eben komplett ablehnen.
Würde sie mach vernünftige Entwicklungspolitik machen, wären sie bei weitem nicht so polarisierend und trotzdem würden sie noch ihre fetten Gewinne machen.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wie heise.de heute berichtet stellt Adobe demnächst das Flash Plugin für Smartphones und mobile Geräte ein.


Ähm, kleine Korrektur aber großer Unterschied. Adobe stellt nicht das Flash Plugin ein, sondern die Entwicklung an dem Flash Plugin. 



PixelSign schrieb:


> richtig so. hatte mir anfangs extra ein smartphone gekauft was flash-fähig war. damit konnte ich mir dann endlich die ruckelnde werbung auf sämtlichen internetseiten reinziehen  . seit dem iphone 4s hab ich solche probleme nicht mehr.


Komisch bei mir, SGSII und meiner Freundin HTC Desire ruckelt da nichts. 

MfG


----------



## Mix3ry (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Naja richtig so.....

Aber bevor HTML5 der 100% Ersatz wird, muss HTML5 noch einfacher werden.... bzw nicht so arbeitsaufwendig wie es immo is.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau und daher macht sich Apple manchmal eben auch etwas lächerlich.
> Bzw. das ist einer der Gründe, wieso einige Leute Apple eben komplett ablehnen.
> Würde sie mach vernünftige Entwicklungspolitik machen, wären sie bei weitem nicht so polarisierend und trotzdem würden sie noch ihre fetten Gewinne machen.



Das ist mit Sicherheit einer der Gründe.
Aber dieses vehemente Verteufeln von Apple und Apple-Produkten sehe ich, ähnlich wie das Verteufeln von Spiel-Konsolen, als ein Phänomen von Hardware-Foren wie diesem an, wo Hardware- und Technik-Fans diskutieren, die sich täglich mit diesen Themen auseinander setzen. Aber den Standard-0815-Smartphone-Käufer, der eben kein Technik-Freak ist, interessiert das alles nicht die Bohne. Patentstreits usw. kriegen diese Leute wenn überhaupt, nur am Rande mit, und dann interessiert es sie noch nicht mal sonderlich. 250 Mio. iOS Endgeräte und, entgegen dem allgemeinen Trend, stetig steigende Mac-Verkäufe sind ein Indiz dafür.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sicherheit einer der Gründe.
> Aber dieses vehemente Verteufeln von Apple und Apple-Produkten sehe ich, ähnlich wie das Verteufeln von Spiel-Konsolen...


 
Sagen wir es mal so, ich nutze Apple Produkte auch, in der Firma.
Aber privat würde ich mir kein Apple Gerät kaufen, weil sie mir, für das, was sie bieten, einfach zu teuer sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so, ich nutze Apple Produkte auch, in der Firma.
> Aber privat würde ich mir kein Apple Gerät kaufen, weil sie mir, für das, was sie bieten, einfach zu teuer sind.


 
Ja, P/L Sieger wird Apple so schnell nicht werden
Das was Apple ausmacht, also leichte Zugänglichkeit/Bedienung, Lifestyle und Design lassen sie sich gut bezahlen.
Nur ein Beispiel dazu. Bei mir ist es so, dass mein Arbeitsrechner vorher in einem HAF-X steckte, angeklemmt an einen 24" Monitor. Für jeden Kunden der mein  Büro betrat, war das nur ein ganz normaler Standardcomputer. Jetzt starren meine Kunden fast schon ehrfürchtig auf den 27" iMac (und das ist wirklich nicht übertrieben). Es sieht in meinem Fall einfach besser, professioneller aus, und deswegen hat sich das Geld aus dieser Sicht gelohnt.
Aber ich schweife etwas vom Thema ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das was Apple ausmacht, also leichte Zugänglichkeit/Bedienung, Lifestyle und Design lassen sie sich gut bezahlen.



Design ist mir halt völlig egal, wichtig ist der Nutzen und die dabei auftretenden Kosten.
Und meiner Frau ist das z.B. noch gleichgültiger (die Gleichgültigkeit ist ja schon erschreckend ).
Solange Apple also keine Schuhe und Handtaschen herstellt, wird sich das bei ihr auch nicht ändern. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nur ein Beispiel dazu. Bei mir ist es so, dass mein Arbeitsrechner vorher in einem HAF-X steckte, angeklemmt an einen 24" Monitor. Für jeden Kunden der mein  Büro betrat, war das nur ein ganz normaler Standardcomputer. Jetzt starren meine Kunden fast schon ehrfürchtig auf den 27" iMac (und das ist wirklich nicht übertrieben). Es sieht in meinem Fall einfach besser, professioneller aus, und deswegen hat sich das Geld aus dieser Sicht gelohnt.



OK, aber letztendlich kann genau die gegenteilige Reaktion eintreten, du wirst verachtet, weil du einen teuren Rechner stehen hast, obwohl ein deutlich günstiger den Job genau leisten kann.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber ich schweife etwas vom Thema ab


 
Jop, worum ging es überhaupt noch?


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Design ist mir halt völlig egal, wichtig ist der Nutzen und die dabei auftretenden Kosten.
> Und meiner Frau ist das z.B. noch gleichgültiger (die Gleichgültigkeit ist ja schon erschreckend ).



Ist bei meiner Frau genau umgekehrt. Technik ist egal, Hauptsache das Ding sieht gut aus. Die einzige Ausnahme hat sie bei mir gemacht, denn bei mir bekommt sie Technik und Aussehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ist bei meiner Frau genau umgekehrt. Technik ist egal, Hauptsache das Ding sieht gut aus. Die einzige Ausnahme hat sie bei mir gemacht, denn bei mir bekommt sie Technik und Aussehen


 
Technik ist eben etwas, das meiner Frau völlig egal ist, es muss funktionieren, das ist das, was ihr wichtig ist, wie es aussieht, ist egal.
Sie verliert auch schon mal Laptops, das würde bei Mac Books schnell ins Geld gehen, daher bekommt sie nur Durchschnittsware. 
Aber wehe ich sag was gegen ihre Schuhe...


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie verliert auch schon mal Laptops, das würde bei Mac Books schnell ins Geld gehen, daher bekommt sie nur Durchschnittsware.


 
In so was sind sie alle gut. Meine hat letztens unbeabsichtigt ihr iPhone 4 geschrottet. Und zwar im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Da ging nix mehr, und ich durfte das erste mal die Innereien eines iPhones sehen


----------



## roggenbroth (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Wurde auch Zeit, Flash hat auf einem guten Smartphone schließlich nichts verloren da ressourcenraubend und einfach nur unnötig, da damit zu 95% Werbung dargestellt wird.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

für Youtube gibts ja ne App -> wech mit Flash

*gefällt mir*


----------



## blackout24 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Steve Jobs weint vor Glück im Himmel. 

Gibt aber noch genug über das man sich bei iPad und Phone lustig machen kann.


----------



## PixelSign (9. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Komisch bei mir, SGSII und meiner Freundin HTC Desire ruckelt da nichts.



in meinem fall war es ein sgs der 1. generation. da brauchte es nicht viel um das ding zum ruckeln zu bringen...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Steve Jobs weint vor Glück im Himmel.



Wohl eher in der Hölle oder nicht? Ein guter Mensch war er nämlich nicht wirklich.

Komisch das so viele über Adobe schimpfen, da sie viele für medien relevante Produkte anbieten. Reader und Flash sind da nur Nischenprodukte.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Komisch das so viele über Adobe schimpfen, da sie viele für medien relevante Produkte anbieten. Reader und Flash sind da nur Nischenprodukte.



Na ja. Ich habe seinerzeit für viel Geld Photoshop CS4 gekauft. Nach insgesamt 3 Neuinstallationen, z.B. weil ich mir neue Rechner gekauft hatte, lies sich das Programm nicht mehr aktivieren, wegen zu vieler Installationen. Ich hatte vergessen, das Programm vor jeder Neuinstallation zu deaktivieren. Zu dumm, dass beispielsweise mein PC mir nicht vorher bescheid gesagt hatte, dass er kaputt geht.
Und du kannst mir eins glauben: die Leute an der Hotline muss man fast anflehen, damit sie den Zähler zurücksetzen.
"Da muss ich erst mal meinen Vorgesetzten fragen, ob wir bei Ihnen den Installationzähler überhaupt zurücksetzen dürfen."


----------



## ryzen1 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, aber letztendlich kann genau die gegenteilige Reaktion eintreten, du wirst verachtet, weil du einen teuren Rechner stehen hast, obwohl ein deutlich günstiger den Job genau leisten kann.





Wie bitte?
Werde ich jetzt auch verachtet weil ich einen teuren BMW fahre, obwohl ich auch nen alten 3er Golf hätte fahren können?
Also bitte


----------



## Leandros (10. November 2011)

Find ich gut. HTML 5 ist die Zukunft.
Wobei imo das Flash für Android relativ gut ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> Werde ich jetzt auch verachtet weil ich einen teuren BMW fahre, obwohl ich auch nen alten 3er Golf hätte fahren können?
> Also bitte


Kommt drauf an, wen du triffst. Manche könnten den Benzinverbrauch kritisieren. 

@Topic
Nach 4 Jahren hat es endlich auch Adobe kapiert, dass Flash keine Zukunft hat.


----------



## PixelSign (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und du kannst mir eins glauben: die Leute an der Hotline muss man fast anflehen, damit sie den Zähler zurücksetzen.
> "Da muss ich erst mal meinen Vorgesetzten fragen, ob wir bei Ihnen den Installationzähler überhaupt zurücksetzen dürfen."



 jaja, die adobe hotline. da könnte ich auch so einiges erzählen


----------



## Oromus (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Ich fand Flash jetzt nicht so schlimm.

Auf meinem ehemaligen Android war es okay. 

Bevor eine fragt: Ja ich habe jetzt ein iPhone. Und ich habe mich manchmal echt geärgert weil kein Flash ging.

Die Frage ist nur wann sind alle HP's auf HTML5 umgestellt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Manche "Seiten" laufen auch ohne Flash, also keine Sorge.


----------



## d00mfreak (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und diese Funktion unterstützt jeder Browser auf jedem Flash-fähigen Smartphone?


 
Ja. Ganz schlaue Zeitgenossen intallieren sogar nen Werbebocker.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Oder verzichten gleich auf Flash.


----------



## d00mfreak (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Oder verzichten gleich auf Flash.


 
Klar die beste Methode, wenn man ein Video ansehen will.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Irgendwie schaffe ich das auch ohne Flash.


----------



## d00mfreak (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Echt?

Diablo 3: Onlineshop nennt konkreten Release-Termin für den Blizzard-Hit - diablo 3, blizzard, blizzcon

Das Video z.B. kannst du ohne Flash ansehen? Oder sonst eines auf PCGH?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Welches Video? 

Nein, PCGH geht natürlich nicht, aber die sind halt technisch etwas weiter hinten. 
Gibt's aber sowieso alles auf Youtube und das funktioniert.


----------



## d00mfreak (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

PCGH steht hier stellvertretend für mehr als die Hälfte des Webs. Abseits der großen Videoportale sieht es mit der HTML5-Unterstützung sehr dürftig aus, Flash wird vermutlich noch auf mehrere Jahre hinaus der dominierende Standard sein. Zumal ein Video, das unter Flash ruckelt auch mit VP8 oder h.264 kaum ruckelfrei abgespielt werden dürfte. 

Der Witz an der ganzen Sache ist ja, dass es vor Jobs Statement, das weniger auf (sicherheits-)technischen Abwägungen basierte, als darauf, Adobe eines auszuwischen. Da die Apple-Kundschaft (Kreativbranche) zu großen Teilen am Tropf von Adobe hing - und nur deswegen indirekt auch an dem von Apple - waren diese ganz und gar nicht erfreut, als Adobe auf Windows als Primärplattform für Neuentwicklungen umstellte.


----------



## Namaker (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> Werde ich jetzt auch verachtet weil ich einen teuren BMW fahre, obwohl ich auch nen alten 3er Golf hätte fahren können?
> Also bitte


 Ja, in der Tat. Mein Nachbar ist bis vor kurzem immer mit seinem BMW Cabrio zu seinen Kunden gefahren, allerdings haben dann viele den Eindruck bekommen, er sei zu teuer, weil er eben dieses Auto fährt, und hat sich dann für die Kundenfahrten einen Renault Laguna gekauft


----------



## ich558 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Namaker schrieb:


> Ja, in der Tat. Mein Nachbar ist bis vor kurzem immer mit seinem BMW Cabrio zu seinen Kunden gefahren, allerdings haben dann viele den Eindruck bekommen, er sei zu teuer, weil er eben dieses Auto fährt, und hat sich dann für die Kundenfahrten einen Renault Laguna gekauft


 
Und dann dachten sie er kann sich nichts besseres leisten da er seinen Job nicht gut macht


----------



## Freakless08 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



ich558 schrieb:


> Und dann dachten sie er kann sich nichts besseres leisten da er seinen Job nicht gut macht


Das ist im Ausendienst wirklich so. Kommt man zu prozig rüber hat man es mit vielen Kunden verspielt da man als Abzocker rüberkommt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja. Ich habe seinerzeit für viel Geld Photoshop CS4 gekauft. Nach insgesamt 3 Neuinstallationen, z.B. weil ich mir neue Rechner gekauft hatte, lies sich das Programm nicht mehr aktivieren, wegen zu vieler Installationen. Ich hatte vergessen, das Programm vor jeder Neuinstallation zu deaktivieren. Zu dumm, dass beispielsweise mein PC mir nicht vorher bescheid gesagt hatte, dass er kaputt geht.
> Und du kannst mir eins glauben: die Leute an der Hotline muss man fast anflehen, damit sie den Zähler zurücksetzen.
> "Da muss ich erst mal meinen Vorgesetzten fragen, ob wir bei Ihnen den Installationzähler überhaupt zurücksetzen dürfen."



Na ja eine Hotline hat ja in erster linie nichts mit dem Produkt ansich zu tun aber ärgerlich ist sowas dennoch.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Na ja eine Hotline hat ja in erster linie nichts mit dem Produkt ansich zu tun aber ärgerlich ist sowas dennoch.


 
Aber mit der Firma


----------



## Gadteman (11. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Naja, ein Fünkchen Wahrheit ist in vielem was hier geschrieben wird. Jetzt aber jemandem verbal auf Händen zu tragen der sich gegen eine technik stellt und diese später aus verschiedensten Gründen durch eine neuere abgelöst werden soll, ist irgendwie total am Thema vorbei, blinde Heldenverehrung.
Flash mit seinen Möglichkeiten hat das Internet (die Webseiten) erst so Multimedial vorangetrieben wie es heute alle gewohnt und die jüngeren Surfer total verwöhnt sind. Und das jetzt die Entwicklung am Mobile Flash eingestellt wird meinen viele hier gleich, ab morgen wird das Web umprogrammiert oder wie? Vieles wird weiterhin erstmal so laufen wie es alle gewohnt sind. 
Das mit dem HTML5 wird sich schleichend so allmälich im Web einfügen, trotzdem werden viele techniken weiterhin parallel laufen wie bisher auch. Was glauben denn unsere Ios und Androids unter euch, wieviele WAP kompatible Seiten es noch gibt und WAP wurde auch schon tot geredet vor einigen Jahren. 
Solange viele Seiten verschiedenste Multimediatechniken zur Darstellung von Bildern und interaktiver Inhalte in Ihre Seiten einfügen, solange benötigen die Browser auch x verschiedene Plugins. Flash, Silverlight, Java, Nvidia`s Cuda für Webseiten usw.

Flash diente bisher nur als Zankapfel für die "Smarties-Lagerschlachten" in Foren und wird jetzt wieder verstärkt weil eine Seite brüllt "...wir habens doch schon immer gewusst..." Kommt mal wieder alle auf den Boden.


----------



## Sinister213 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Wenn Ich jetzt schon sag das HTML5 irgendwann tot sein wird, werde Ich dann auch von euch vergöttert wenn es Platz für neue Technik schafft? 

Es kommt dann halt vielleicht HTML6 oder Flash4 wer weiß? Ich weiß nur das HTML5 auch aussterben wird.

Leute seht es doch mal ein.... Irgendwann wird alles durch was besseres innovativeres ersetzt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Ich komme schon seit fast einem Jahr ohne Flash aus und dass es mit dem iPad nicht läuft, fällt mir so gut wie nie auf. 
Ok, PCGH ist technisch halt nicht aktuell, aber auf Youtube habe ich bis jetzt alles Nötige gefunden. 

Mir fällt sonst auch nur noch Amazon ein, wo Videos mit Flash laufen.


----------



## Thomas2605 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Gibt Heute komischerweise ein Update für Flash Player 11 (Android) also doch noch nicht ganz tot


----------



## Abductee (11. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Sicherheitsrelevante Updates wird es auch weiterhin geben.


----------



## DaStash (11. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*

Die news ist völlig falsch. adobe stellt nicht flash mobile ein, sondern lediglich die Entwicklung daran. Suport bezüglich der Sicherheit etc.  wird es weiterhin geben, genauso wie das Programm auch. Könnte man ja mal in der News richtig darstellen. ^^

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Adobe stellt Flash für Smartphones ein (Flash mobile)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die news ist völlig falsch. adobe stellt nicht flash mobile ein, sondern lediglich die Entwicklung daran. Suport bezüglich der Sicherheit etc.  wird es weiterhin geben, genauso wie das Programm auch. Könnte man ja mal in der News richtig darstellen. ^^



Nein, eigentlich ist die News richtig. Denn wenn ein Hersteller ein Produkt nicht weiterentwickelt, dann stellt er es letztlich ein. Microsoft veröffentlicht ja auch weiterhin Sicherheitsupdates für Vista, obwohl der Verkauf des OS und dessen Weiterentwicklung längst eingestellt wurden! Und wenn die Firma hinter Flash die Weiterentwicklung von Flash-Mobile nicht fortsetzen will, sondern zukünftig mehr auf HTML5 setzt, dann weiß ich nicht was an der News falsch sein soll, denn neue Versionen von Flash-Mobile seitens Adobe wird es nicht mehr geben


----------

